# Buying iBook G4 battery and power adapter online



## dscan99 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a replacement iBook G4 batterry and a power adapter online from a site that ships to Canada... (other than apple.ca). I've heard of ebay, newertech but there seems to be more options for those in the US.. 

Has anyone here had any luck with purchasing Mac products from any of these sites? I wouldn't buy the batterry from eBay but something like a powercord.. I would rather not pay full price. 

Comments, Advice much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

There are at least three Canadian dealers who actively participate on ehMac that could help you 
Carbon Computing, MacDoc and CanadaRAM


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Keep your eye out on the buysell and craigslist as well. There are some crazy deals out there. Just got a 14 inch iBook battery for $10 and it has an excellant charge on it still.

Food for thought anyway.


----------

